# Emergency food containers.



## fettski (Apr 6, 2016)

I am fairly new here and did a little search but couldn't find the info i am looking for. I recently started prepping and wanted to get an initial 30 day supply to kick start my prepping. I ordered one of the 30 day meals in a 7 gallon pail deals and when it arrived, the sides of the bucket are caved in. The packaging says it can be vacuum sealed or nitrogen flushed to remove the air for better shelf life. I am concerned that there shouldn't be enough vacuum to cave in the sides of the bucket, i cant open it to check the contents and the buckets ability to be stacked is compromised. Is this normal? Does anyone here have this experience? Should I just send it back for a replacement?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Send it back, or file a complaint with the transportation company that delivered it.

I ordered an air pump a few years ago, and the delivery guy dropped at my door an empty box. It had obviously been torn open and the pump removed, but he dropped it off, anyway. I immediately called the transportation company and they made good on it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The very first thing you do is take pictures of the package.

Then call the company. I would bet they send you another.


----------



## fettski (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you both. I ordered through Amazon so i should be good to send it back. I also contacted the seller and should hear back today. 
I am assuming that this is not normal for these containers even if vacuum sealed or with O2 absorbers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

probably the best reason to send it back - and get your $$$$$ back - good chance they didn't use a mylar bag >>> just the bucket ... Augason Farms by chance?


----------



## fettski (Apr 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> probably the best reason to send it back - and get your $$$$$ back - good chance they didn't use a mylar bag >>> just the bucket ... Augason Farms by chance?


Yup. Is there a better option for a similar product? I have plans for the standard buckets of dry goods and cans, but I would like to add variety and options to my supplies initially.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

fettski said:


> Yup. Is there a better option for a similar product? I have plans for the standard buckets of dry goods and cans, but I would like to add variety and options to my supplies initially.


"yup" - meaning it was a Augason product? - thought so when you mentioned a possible nitrogen purge - they are just about the last still using gas ....

almost everyone else in the industry use a mylar bag and 02 absorber - all better alternative vendors >>>> Augason has been boycotting the mylar product since it's inception in the early 90s - don't see that changing - their product description wordcrafts around the issue and their customer service dances even better ....

their canned dry products are packed OK - I just don't think they desire the biz ripping off preppers on the bucket stuff ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fettski said:


> Thank you both. I ordered through Amazon so i should be good to send it back. I also contacted the seller and should hear back today.
> I am assuming that this is not normal for these containers even if vacuum sealed or with O2 absorbers.


You might want to wait and see if the company actually requires you to return the merchandise. If not, I'd be curious to know what it looks like inside, if you feel like posting about it.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## fettski (Apr 6, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> "yup" - meaning it was a Augason product? - thought so when you mentioned a possible nitrogen purge - they are just about the last still using gas ....
> 
> almost everyone else in the industry use a mylar bag and 02 absorber - all better alternative vendors >>>> Augason has been boycotting the mylar product since it's inception in the early 90s - don't see that changing - their product description wordcrafts around the issue and their customer service dances even better ....
> 
> their canned dry products are packed OK - I just don't think they desire the biz ripping off preppers on the bucket stuff ....


Yes it was auguson farms. I would imagine that this is one of the vacuum sealed and not the nitrogen purge. At first i was thinking they had some super 0xygen absorbers that caused the container to crush inwards but I thought that was ridiculous and read the label to find the vacuum details.



Annie said:


> You might want to wait and see if the company actually requires you to return the merchandise. If not, I'd be curious to know what it looks like inside, if you feel like posting about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


I will. I sent an email through amazon and hope to hear back today to see how they want to proceed and then go from there.


----------



## fettski (Apr 6, 2016)

Update, the company accepted the return so now i am waiting on the refund to process and looking into better options.


----------

